# The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt - Netflix



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

A new Netflix original series. Starring Ellie Kemper from The Office. Basically, a total ripoff of the movie Blast From the Past. In Blast, Brendan Fraser has been living in an underground fallout shelter for 35 years with his parents (who thought there had been a nuclear war). Now he's come out of it and has to adjust to the new world. In Kimmy Schmidt, Kemper has been living underground for 15 years (she was kidnapped into a cult) and has to adjust to the new world.

Still, the reviews are really good. http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/unbreakable-kimmy-schmidt-tv-review-779591 Produced by Tina Fey and it has an all-star comedy cast.

I absolutely loved Kemper on The Office, so it's an easy choice for me to try it.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> A new Netflix original series. Starring Ellie Kemper from The Office. Basically, a total ripoff of the movie Blast From the Past. In Blast, Brendan Fraser has been living in an underground fallout shelter for 35 years with his parents (who thought there had been a nuclear war). Now he's come out of it and has to adjust to the new world. In Kimmy Schmidt, Kemper has been living underground for 15 years (she was kidnapped into a cult) and has to adjust to the new world.
> 
> Still, the reviews are really good. http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/unbreakable-kimmy-schmidt-tv-review-779591 Produced by Tina Fey and it has an all-star comedy cast.
> 
> I absolutely loved Kemper on The Office, so it's an easy choice for me to try it.


Almost worth resubbing to Netflix for a month to watch.  Love Ellie Kemper.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Watched the first episode. Has lots of potential.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

(There is no "The" in the title of the show.)

I watched the first two and liked it more than I expected. I like Ellie Kemper, but I did not like the character Erin on The Office, and I was worried this would be a rehash of that. But, I was pleasantly surprised it wasn't. At least the first episode felt a bit like 30 Rock meets Elf. I enjoyed it and will keep watching.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I've watched the first four. My reaction based on those:

There is potential here, and the early episodes are amusing. I'm not sure it's something I'll make the effort to watch long-term, though, if it doesn't build on its promise through the rest of this first batch of episodes. 

The big win in the early going is Ellie Kemper. I didn't watch The Office, so I'm not too familiar with her, but she's tremendously appealing in the title role. She can absolutely carry the show through any lingering early unevenness. I really enjoyed her performance in these first four.

I'm less sold on the rest of the cast, and their characters. I think Titus Burgess is probably doing an OK job with the material he's given, but the "flamboyantly gay man who thinks he's fabulous" archetype is hardly new. Burgess isn't doing much new with it, nor are the writers so far. Thus the character feels like he could exist in several other shows. This is an issue since he gets a lot of screen time. 

Likewise for Jane Krakowski, whose character virtually did exist in another show, and played by her to boot. This isn't exactly Jenna from 30 Rock, but it's similar enough that it doesn't feel new either. Frankly I found her vapid materialistic personality almost immediately tiresome. I hope they figure out how to give this character some shading (the backstory she gets in episode three doesn't cut it). 

And so far Carol Kane's character feels like it wasn't thought out beyond "woman who talks like Carol Kane talks".

So, lots of work to do on the characters besides Kimmy. But there have been several solid jokes per episode, and I think the inherent grimness of the bunker backstory adds some interesting tension to the show, which it doesn't shy away from. ("Yes, there was weird sex stuff in the bunker.") Coupled with Kemper's star turn as Kimmy, that's enough to keep me watching past episode four.

One other note: I don't think this show really benefits from the "go ahead and binge" viewing pattern encouraged by Netflix. Its weaknesses are a lot more pronounced when you watch a lot of it in a row. I watched the first three consecutively yesterday, and was pretty sick of everyone besides Kemper by the end of that. I just watched the fourth today, half a day later, and was more tolerant of the supporting cast. I'll probably wait a few days before watching another episode or two. I'd recommend that everyone approach the show that way.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't recall seeing Carol Kayne in years, and now she's in two new shows, with Gotham.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> I don't recall seeing Carol Kayne in years, and now she's in two new shows, with Gotham.


Taxi! (for those of us of a certain age) She was Simka to Andy Kaufman's Latka.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Humperdinck! Humperdinck! Humperdinck!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Both of which were 20+ years ago.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I saw her on a Law and Order SVU repeat from 2009 the other day. IMDB says she was on one from 2013, too.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Both of which were 20+ years ago.


Didn't she do something recurring on Two and a Half Men, somebody's old hippy mom?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't know. I'm not saying she wasn't in anything. Just that I haven't seen it. I like her. I'm glad to see her in things again.

My favorite was her role in Scrooged.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> I don't recall seeing Carol Kayne in years, and now she's in two new shows, with Gotham.





Turtleboy said:


> I don't know. I'm not saying she wasn't in anything. Just that I haven't seen it. I like her. I'm glad to see her in things again.


If you spelled her name correctly your searches would work a lot better


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

3 episodes in. Very funny, very 30 Rock in it's style, pacing, humor. I think the main difference is the focus on likeable Kimmy, who is unbreakable, and somewhat unlikeable Liz Lemon, who was getting broken down all the time. More positive, more upbeat.

The music cues are almost pulled directly from 30 Rock.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I like it. It was a tad spotty, but later on, after viewing one episode, I definitely wanted to sit down and view another. 
Ellie was very good I thought. The show is edgy with a bit of corn thrown in. I could never get into 30 Rock (I know - my loss), but I am all for a new show without murder and crime at its center. Nicely done Netflix!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> The music cues are almost pulled directly from 30 Rock.


That may be because the same guy, Tina Fey's husband, wrote the themes for both shows.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

jilter said:


> The show is edgy with a bit of corn thrown in. I could never get into 30 Rock (I know - my loss), but I am all for a new show without murder and crime at its center. Nicely done Netflix!


Actually, you can thank NBC. It was originally written and produced for NBC, but they eventually decided its humor didn't fit in with how they want their NBC comedies to be. They then made the deal with Netflix to pass it on to them.

A few reviews I've read have noted the slight edginess it has, and are hoping that season 2 can now go "edgier" since the writers are now freed from network standards. (Season 1 was produced last Summer and Fall still under the assumption it was going to be aired on NBC.)


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Two eps in and it's not as earth-shattering as I thought it was going to be. Yes it's cute and I'll keep watching, but it isn't yet MUST SEE quality.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> Two eps in and it's not as earth-shattering as I thought it was going to be. Yes it's cute and I'll keep watching, but it isn't yet MUST SEE quality.


I think you just need to remember that this at its core was made to be a televised sitcom, not a special cool netflix original. When compared to most comedies on tv right now, it's pretty good even right off the bat. Ground breaking, definitely not.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

billypritchard said:


> I think you just need to remember that this at its core was made to be a televised sitcom, not a special cool netflix original. When compared to most comedies on tv right now, it's pretty good even right off the bat. Ground breaking, definitely not.


Oh, I remember that. I just mean some of my off-line friends were just positively RAVING about the show. So according to them I should've liked it way more than I did. So I did like it but it wasn't amazing.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> Oh, I remember that. I just mean some of my off-line friends were just positively RAVING about the show. So according to them I should've liked it way more than I did. So I did like it but it wasn't amazing.


Gotcha. I agree that the show is good, but not 'best show ever' good. Just an enjoyable piece of half hour comedy.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I was enjoying it at first, but now I'm about 5 or 6 episodes in and it's lost a bit of its sparkle.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> I think you just need to remember that this at its core was made to be a televised sitcom, not a special cool netflix original. When compared to most comedies on tv right now, it's pretty good even right off the bat. Ground breaking, definitely not.


It's not a sitcom it's a comedy.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> I was enjoying it at first, but now I'm about 5 or 6 episodes in and it's lost a bit of its sparkle.


It meanders in the middle for about 2 or 3 episodes and then gets really, really funny.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've watched 8 episodes so far and am really enjoying this show.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I set up a OnePass so I'll get to it once some of the other shows I've recorded get watched. I'm really liking the fact that I can just set up the link now so it will be harder to forget about it later.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I didn't even notice this show had been added, it sounds like something I might like and I will give it a chance.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

The ending was pretty disappointing. I expected more of a punch, something clever, something wow. 

I am beginning to think that so much is copyrighted these days that unless a scene has been done a zillions times before, the writers are afraid of getting sued. They have to be dull.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

jth tv said:


> The ending was pretty disappointing. I expected more of a punch, something clever, something wow.
> 
> I am beginning to think that so much is copyrighted these days that unless a scene has been done a zillions times before, the writers are afraid of getting sued. They have to be dull.


I thought the last 2 episodes were great, but the ending of the last episode was pretty lame. Still, I look forward to future episodes. Wikipedia says 2 seasons of the show were ordered. So, it looks like we'll at least get one more season.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

So, now that they know they are shooting for Netflix only as opposed for a network, will it become raunchy? I've been watching this with my 14 year old daughter. When the time comes, I may have to preview before starting Season 2.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> So, now that they know they are shooting for Netflix only as opposed for a network, will it become raunchy? I've been watching this with my 14 year old daughter. When the time comes, I may have to preview before starting Season 2.


Only the pilot was shot for NBC then Netflix shot the rest of the episodes. So if anything past episode 1 is ok for you kid I think you should be fine.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I really doubt you need to worry about that. I don't think Tina Fey has any real interest in "working blue".


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, in 30 Rock Tina Fey wrote some very raunchy stuff, but it was subtle enough that most people didn't realize it was dirty. You kind of had to be a connoisseur of UrbanDictionary to get most of it.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Yeah. I meant more that I don't think the show is suddenly going to incorporate F-bombs, protracted sex talk, and that sort of stuff.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

madscientist said:


> You kind of had to be a connoisseur of UrbanDictionary to get most of it.


Oh. You mean 14?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Only the pilot was shot for NBC then Netflix shot the rest of the episodes. So if anything past episode 1 is ok for you kid I think you should be fine.


The whole first season was filmed for NBC, it was only in the fall as they looked at a place on the schedule that they (NBC and Fey/the producers) should approach Netflix instead. They were still editing the last few episodes, but all the filming was complete.

Season 2 will be filmed entirely for Netflix.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm not completely clear on the target audience for this. The dated, on purpose, references are tough for younger people, but the style seems more aimed at them. I like it well enough after 3 eps.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> And so far Carol Kane's character feels like it wasn't thought out beyond "woman who talks like Carol Kane talks".


That's pretty much every role I've ever seen her play.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The first three were amusing and fun, but we just watched the fourth one and it was actually legitimately very funny. I rarely laugh out loud but I laughed out loud several times in episode four. Hoping that the rest of the season is at that quality.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I have two left, I have enjoyed the show, it's been a fun distraction from the usual darker stuff I watch.

Ellie Kemper is an odd one, she is clearly very attractive and looks like a real woman in that red dress, but her demeanor, here and in The Office is so child like it's hard to see her that way.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

There were times in the show where she got glammed up. She looked like a completely different person. I would just stare at her trying to recognize how she usually looked in the show and just couldn't see her.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Well, in 30 Rock Tina Fey wrote some very raunchy stuff, but it was subtle enough that most people didn't realize it was dirty. You kind of had to be a connoisseur of UrbanDictionary to get most of it.


My wife and I just watched the first two episodes with our 11-year-old twins. While there isn't anything overtly tastless, there are a lot of jokes that simply aren't intended for kids. My wife and I will probably watch the rest of the episodes by ourselves. The show is TV-14, and I think that is an appropriate rating. Kids don't need to be hearing things like "DTF".


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

madscientist said:


> Well, in 30 Rock Tina Fey wrote some very raunchy stuff, but it was subtle enough that most people didn't realize it was dirty. You kind of had to be a connoisseur of UrbanDictionary to get most of it.












*DO NOT* Google Lemon Party


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> Actually, you can thank NBC. It was originally written and produced for NBC, but they eventually decided its humor didn't fit in with how they want their NBC comedies to be. They then made the deal with Netflix to pass it on to them.


I noticed that Lorne Michaels isn't attached to this project.
I wonder if that (partially) played into why NBC passed on this.

I've watched the first three episodes and I like it well enough to continue watching.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I binge watched it yesterday and finished it. Some great cameos near the end.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

On one of the guest spots from episode 4 or 5:



Spoiler



Martin Short plays the most disgusting characters. I couldn't stand him here, or when he was a guest on Arrested Development. Not funny, just gross.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I never appreciated


Spoiler



Martin Short


 but I think he's fantastic now


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Isn't this a spoiler thread?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Isn't this a spoiler thread?


It shouldn't be...


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Zevida said:


> On one of the guest spots from episode 4 or 5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought [guest] ruined [older show you mentioned], but s/he was absolutely perfectly fit into this world.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Isn't this a spoiler thread?


<no episode reference in the title> + <"spoilers" not in the title> = No spoilers in the thread


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> <no episode reference in the title> + <"spoilers" not in the title> = No spoilers in the thread


Although according to current practice, appending "Season 1" to the thread title would qualify it as a spoiler thread...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Fair enough.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

So we need another thread to reveal the intricate plot details ?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I just finished watching the last episode. I felt it really got much better and better as it went on. Loved the casting in the later episodes.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

"Unbreakable...they alive d*mn it! It's a miracle!"...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> "Unbreakable...they alive d*mn it! It's a miracle!"...


:up:

That's gotta be one of the catchiest theme songs in years.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Here's an article about the theme song, along with two videos from the article...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

This interview without the sound processing is also cool to watch!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I love the theme so song much.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> This interview without the sound processing is also cool to watch!


That is crazy!! The word "unbreakable" is describing the sunglasses he's holding. He wasn't even calling the women unbreakable.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Zevida said:


> I love the theme so song much.


I also like the theme song but there's a problem. I tend to watch while wearing headphones. I have the volume set to 5 (out of 10) and when the song comes on the volume jumps to about 9. It blows my ears out. I have to reduce the volume and then turn it back up when the show starts.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> That is crazy!! The word "unbreakable" is describing the sunglasses he's holding. He wasn't even calling the women unbreakable.


That is so funny. This show entertains on so many levels.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Zevida said:


> I love the theme so song much.


+1  Just watched all those videos, so funny!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> Oh, I remember that. I just mean some of my off-line friends were just positively RAVING about the show. So according to them I should've liked it way more than I did. So I did like it but it wasn't amazing.


I'm with you. Some work people were raving. I'm not quite at their level.

However, when she was talking to Siri I laughed hard.

Kimmy: "Siri, I am a mole woman and..."
Siri: "That's messed up."

Also funny was when Kimmy asked where Cuppertino was.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> Two eps in and it's not as earth-shattering as I thought it was going to be. Yes it's cute and I'll keep watching, but it isn't yet MUST SEE quality.





billypritchard said:


> I think you just need to remember that this at its core was made to be a televised sitcom, not a special cool netflix original. When compared to most comedies on tv right now, it's pretty good even right off the bat. Ground breaking, definitely not.





sushikitten said:


> Oh, I remember that. I just mean some of my off-line friends were just positively RAVING about the show. So according to them I should've liked it way more than I did. So I did like it but it wasn't amazing.





billypritchard said:


> Gotcha. I agree that the show is good, but not 'best show ever' good. Just an enjoyable piece of half hour comedy.


I've told everyone I "recommend" this show to, to keep this in mind too...

I tell them all that the show is not "must watch" material...and that you need to go into it with the mindset that this is going to be silly sitcom/comedy stuff... If you go into it with that mindset, the show is entertaining...


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I really enjoyed the last few episodes.



Spoiler



Jon Hamm really stole the show. The courtroom sequences were great.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Ellie Kemper cracks me up. This show is better than every comedy on television except for a few others. How could NBC pass when they air something like About a Boy?

Ellie can carry a comedy herself.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I need to stop eating while watching this show, I've almost choked on food while watching this twice due the the jokes that just keep coming and coming.

The show really rides the line of being _too _over the top, but something keeps it on the tracks.

I really hope the writers of this show win an Emmy


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm paraphrasing (cause I'm too lazy to find it again):

Kimmy is advising another mole woman: "You need to take the road less traveled"
Mole woman: "Isn't that why you got kidnapped?"

Lots of great lines in the series.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Just finished the season - we really enjoyed it, the trial was really funny, loved seeing Tina Fey in the former OJ team and Hamm was great as Reverend Richard Wayne Gary Wayne


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes, that theme song is awesome.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

We watched eps 2-5 last night... it started very funny and keeps getting better. Bizarre, but better! 8 more to go, excellent!


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

uncdrew said:


> Yes, that theme song is awesome.


lol love the longer Songify version


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

So far episode 4 is the only outright funny episode. The others are hit or miss, but overall I'm enjoying it still. Have several left...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Finished the season... I liked it... Good solid comedy... I hope they plan a second season...


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> Finished the season... I liked it... Good solid comedy... I hope they plan a second season...


Netflix has already ordered a second season.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> Netflix has already ordered a second season.


<montyburns>Excellent...</montyburns>


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Did the Gregory Brothers actually get credit for the title song? I don't remember seeing them mentioned but I am glad that article cleared it up. Jeff Richmond's music was really good too.

I have never been a fan of Jane Krakowski and this show definitely didn't change that. 

I thought it was uneven. Some of the episodes had me peeing myself and others were kind of torturous. I think my favorite gag of the series was "Daddy's Boy."


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> So far episode 4 is the only outright funny episode. The others are hit or miss, but overall I'm enjoying it still. Have several left...


I laughed OUT LOUD at the Velcro bit. And Martin Short was a riot!


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

Overall I really liked this show. There was kind of a slump in the middle where I just didn't enjoy it.

The funniest part, to me, was when they showed the "Daddy's Boy" short film. It was disgusting and hilarious and it only got better/worse when they went to the credits and played the audio.

Also when Titus chose to live as his werewolf character rather than a black man because people were less fearful and treated him better.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

LooseWiring said:


> The funniest part, to me, was when they showed the "Daddy's Boy" short film. It was disgusting and hilarious and it only got better/worse when they went to the credits and played the audio.


That's one of the best things about this show being on Netflix rather than on NBC -- I'm sure they wouldn't have had time for that bit in NBC's 21:30 time slot.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I wonder at which episode they knew Netflix was taking over (I skimmed earlier posts but didn't see an answer). I wonder because the ep I just watched had a line about binge watching a show on Netflix. Of course it could have been in the script pre-Netflix and was a happy coincidence...


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

The whole first season was in the can before NBC decided it wasn't going to air the show, I believe.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I liked this show a lot. It had some weird, quirky, over the top moments but they don't take you out of the show too much. However they started to get more frequent towards the end. Hopefully they don't make the show too weird for season two.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

According to various reports "Most" of the episodes had been shot but they went back and reworked them once signed with Netflix, adding back in parts that were cut for time and changing and adding jokes.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

LooseWiring said:


> The funniest part, to me, was when they showed the "Daddy's Boy" short film. It was disgusting and hilarious and it only got better/worse when they went to the credits and played the audio.


I was still chuckling about that a few hours after I watched it... RKO was the perfect company logo to put on the front of it given some of the screwed up productions they ended tangled up in.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG I loved the "new iPhone coming out today so that means..." and the phone crumbled in his hands.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> Taxi! (for those of us of a certain age) She was Simka to Andy Kaufman's Latka.


My all time fave role for her!



MikeekiM said:


> "Unbreakable...they alive d*mn it! It's a miracle!"...





gweempose said:


> :up:
> 
> That's gotta be one of the catchiest theme songs in years.


I can't stop singing it (to the chagrin of my wife)



midas said:


> I really enjoyed the last few episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he was pretty darn good.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Started binging on Netflix. Soooo easy when the next episode just starts. 

I'm not in love with it yet, but it's getting better as the characters are fleshed out. (I was just starting episode 6 but I think I'm going to sleep now).

"Look at these sunglasses I found... unbreakable!"


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

'Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt' and the suicide of a celebrity dermatologist




> The resemblance was striking. The long, stringy, platinum blond hair. The gleaming forehead and gravity-defying cheeks. The skin as taut as a drum.
> 
> Dr. Fredric Brandt apparently recognized himself in Dr. Grant, a fictional character on the popular Netflix TV comedy show "Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt." And the parody helped drive him to despair.
> 
> On Sunday morning, Brandt hanged himself in his Miami mansion. The pioneering dermatologist, who kept celebrities like Madonna looking forever young, was 65.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I hear about that and had no idea there was a connection. Of course I just saw Martin Short being Martin Short.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt and the suicide of a celebrity dermatologist
> 
> 
> The resemblance was striking. The long, stringy, platinum blond hair. The gleaming forehead and gravity-defying cheeks. The skin as taut as a drum.
> ...


When you see them side by side they do look similar. The one on the show is more of a caricature, with exaggerated features, but he was probably right that they were making fun of him.

That being said if he was mentally unstable enough to take his on life over this then he likely would have found another excuse even if the show hadn't been made.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

A couple of co-workers went crazy for this and I watched an episode here and there. Someplace about half way through it becomes addictive. Some of the quick throwaway lines are the ones that had me laughing the hardest.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

How odd to think that a Martin Short character could be based on an actual human being...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I finished watching this during this past weekend.

Quite amusing and very similar to 30 Rock in feel.
UKS seems to take place in the same type of bizarro world that 30 Rock did.
In fact, I half expected to see Jack Donaghy show up at the Voorheis party.

I think that Ellie Kemper really makes this show as it plays to her strengths.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Just finished watching. What a disappointment! I've seen enough Law & Order to know those courtroom scenes weren't the least bit realistic!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just finished watching. What a disappointment! I've seen enough Law & Order to know those courtroom scenes weren't the least bit realistic!


I saw what you did there. Nice.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just finished watching. What a disappointment! I've seen enough Law & Order to know those courtroom scenes weren't the least bit realistic!





ej42137 said:


> I saw what you did there. Nice.


It's been a while since I finished the series AND I have a terrible memory...

Can someone spoilerize the context of these comments...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> It's been a while since I finished the series AND I have a terrible memory...
> 
> Can someone spoilerize the context of these comments...


No spoilers needed. They just ran the courtroom scenes entirely for the sake of the jokes, with no regard whatsoever for legal process.

E.g., having one of the witnesses handle the examination of another witness.

I think if they had tried to be a little more realistic, it would have failed. As it was, the legal "process" was so ludicrously unrealistic, you couldn't really complain about it...because they clearly weren't trying.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I just finished up the season. It was quite funny, and Ellie does a great job in the title role. Lots of laugh out loud moments.



Spoiler



Kimmy calling a hashtag hashbrown 

I kinda hated Tina Fey though, could have done without those stupid lawyers. Most of the court stuff was way less funny than Kimmy just living her new life at the apartment.

I enjoyed the part with Kimmy's sister named Keemie


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt and the suicide of a celebrity dermatologist


Maybe the same will happen with Darden and Clark.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

MikeekiM said:


> It's been a while since I finished the series AND I have a terrible memory...
> 
> Can someone spoilerize the context of these comments...


Context is not important here. Just think about it a little bit.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Context is not important here. Just think about it a little bit.


My memory isn't so great these days... What exactly was Kimmie on trial for again? I do remember them in trial...


Spoiler



and I do remember the OJ dream team...



Spoiler tag is probably appropriate since there are folks on this season-scoped thread that may not have gotten there yet...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> My memory isn't so great these days... What exactly was Kimmie on trial for again? I do remember them in trial...


She wasn't on trial. Her kidnapper was.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She wasn't on trial. Her kidnapper was.


Shoot...that's right... Duh...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Ellie Kemper is the latest guest on The Comedy Insider podcast, hosted by The Onion creator Scott Dikkers. I haven't listened to it yet (I'm eager to) but I'm sure it has some interesting and entertaining moments, judging by previous episodes.

http://scottdikkers.com/comedyinsiderpodcast/


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

Binge watched this over the last two weeks. The show was exactly what I thought it would be. Basically the Ellie Kemper character from the Office in the 30 Rock world. 

I was surprised that I really liked it. I don't think I'd make a point to watch this if it was on weekly, but it was pretty good.


----------



## sparky930 (Jan 10, 2016)

JYoung said:


> I finished watching this during this past weekend.
> 
> Quite amusing and very similar to 30 Rock in feel.
> UKS seems to take place in the same type of bizarro world that 30 Rock did.
> ...


Thank you! Been trying to think of which show it reminded it me of for months. Very 30 Rock-ish.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

"On November 21, 2014, NBC sold Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt to Netflix with a two-season order.[1] The second season commenced principal photography in August 2015, and is set to stream in spring 2016.[19]"

Bahh! That's too long of a wait.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jesda said:


> "On November 21, 2014, NBC sold Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt to Netflix with a two-season order.[1] The second season commenced principal photography in August 2015, and is set to stream in spring 2016.[19]"
> 
> Bahh! That's too long of a wait.


So you're suggesting they do more than one season a year?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So you're suggesting they do more than one season a year?


Works for me. And maybe we could get the brits to do it as well for their short but sweet seasons...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So you're suggesting they do more than one season a year?


Why not? Angie Tribeca is doing it!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

S2E1 ("Kimmy Goes Roller Skating!"): I recognized that the scene on the train platform wasn't actually Penn Station, which meant I was distracted for the rest of the scene trying to figure out where it was. Fortunately, a sign giving that station's real name was visible in the background in one shot near the end of the scene.



Spoiler



Atlantic Terminal, a Long Island Rail Road station in Brooklyn. (I've never been there, so I couldn't identify it.)


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I liked this s show in season 1. Now, I'm questioning myself. S2E1 was painfully bad.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I liked this s show in season 1. Now, I'm questioning myself. S2E1 was painfully bad.


I thought season 1 started strong and went downhill as the season went on. But planning to watch season 2...at least a few episodes.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I liked this s show in season 1. Now, I'm questioning myself. S2E1 was painfully bad.


I've watch 3 episodes so far and am not digging it. I loved the first season.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

Julie and I tried watching season 2 last night but only made it about halfway before switching.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

halfway thru the first episode or halfway thru the second season?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I am liking S2 more than the second half of S1


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I've watched a few episodes of S2 and I think it's good, irreverent fun... I have no idea how they think up some of this funny stuff!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I've watch 3 episodes so far and am not digging it. I loved the first season.


Maybe I was in a bad mood. I've watched episodes 4-6 and am back to digging it.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> I've watch 3 episodes so far and am not digging it. I loved the first season.


This is me, exactly. I'm just not that into it. I don't really care about any of the characters. (As opposed to Grace & Frankie which I binged in two days.)


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Titus's Trident Gum pitch in the penultimate season 2 episode is one of the funniest things I've seen in a while.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I was sick for a few days so I binged Season 2. I found it to be just as fun and goofy as Season 1. Looking forward to Season 3.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

S2E9


Spoiler



"But I measured so carefully with the Fruit By the Foot"


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Titus's Trident Gum pitch in the penultimate season 2 episode is one of the funniest things I've seen in a while.


wasn't it Mentos?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> wasn't it Mentos?


Nope, definitely Trident! I'm watching now and can't stop laughing


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Omg that's hilarious. (I haven't finished the season yet.)


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> Nope, definitely Trident! I'm watching now and can't stop laughing


ah, I was thinking of this


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Finished off season 3 of this show finally. I watched the first couple episodes months ago, and never went back. 

I think season 4 starts next month. I'll keep watching.

The Titus character continues to be my favorite part of this show. The things that guy says and the way he says it is just great.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Season 4 just came out, but only half (6 episodes). Just looked it up and they're not going to release the second half until January 2019! WTF!?!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Season 4 just came out, but only half (6 episodes). Just looked it up and they're not going to release the second half until January 2019! WTF!?!


Yes, I watched all 6 the day they came out and realized this- BA$TARDS!!!!


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

The final episodes came out this morning. I only have the penultimate episode and series finale left.


----------

